

Sobel edge detection using Java Advanced Imaging - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2010/01/sobel-edge-detection-using-java.html

======
techdog
The Java Advanced Imaging API supports a number of interesting convolutions
straight out of the box, and one of them is Sobel edge detection.

------
techdog
Good article

